# Anyone ever smoke a chuck roast?



## johnnyk68

I have a chuck roast in the freezer and figured instead of a pot roast this thing could be used in the smoker. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dutch

Last year I did a 3 1/2 - 4 pound boneless chuck on my ECB. I slathered the roast with yellow mustard and added my rub -onion powder, garlic powder, a little Season-all, fresh ground black pepper and some red pepper flakes. Placed it on the top rack of the El cheapo and placed a cheap aluminum pan on the lower rack to catch the drippings to mak gravy. Smoked it for about a 3 hours (this was a chunky roast 3 in. high X 4 in. deep X 5 in. wide).  MMMmm it was great and disappeared real quick, nothing left for samiches  :( .


----------



## bob-bqn

I've cooked a couple of roasts in the smoker till they were around 160* then finished them in the over with veggies the traditional way. The meat imparts a good smoky flavor to the vegetables as they cook:


----------



## soflaquer

Well, Lookie Lookie............we've got us some "Fire Starters" now, Jeff!!!  Congratulations guys!  Sorry people, but I've been working 7 days a week here lately and haven't had much time to check the board let alone help anyone or reply to any Posts!

The only thing you need to be careful of with with these type of Roast's are drying them out.  Fortunately Chucks have a high percentage of fat on them which help tremendously when smoking Beef (which is why Briskets come out well).  When you delve into the Sirloin Roast's it can be tricky.....but they can be done.

If you want it REAL tender............bring the internal to about 150 - 160*, then spash about a half cup of Apple Juice on it in a HD Aluminum Foil "Boat" and close it tight!  Place it back in the Smoker until the internal reads 180 - 190*.  Place in Dry cooler for 2 hours minimum with a damp towel over it.  Trust me, it'll still be too hot to handle with bare hands when you pull it out!  Unwrap and enjoy!!!!  Do this with a Chuck NOT a Sirloin!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Looks like Jeff is going down the old Brisket trail. Sounds great! I think I just might try one my self. 

Bill


----------



## soflaquer

Nice catch Brother Bill!!!   :D 

Think about it though.................Both Beef cuts are inexpensive low grade meats with a high fat content.  As I stated, this would not work with a choice cut such as Sirloin or Prime.

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb

I got this from the BGE forums, havent tried it yet but it keeps callin out to me  8) 




Clay's Pulled beef BBQ 

Ingredients:
â€¢ 3 Choice chuck roasts 
â€¢ 10 Strips of good bacon 
â€¢ 1 Cup About a cup of tomato based BBQ sauce 
â€¢ 1/3 Cup Real maple syrup 
â€¢ 2/3 Cup Water 
â€¢ 1 Tbs Dizzy Pig Cow Lick 
â€¢ 3 Tbs Peanut oil 
Preparation Directions:
â€¢ Set the beef out on the table and rub with peanut oil and then spice, (Dizzy Pig Cow Lick).
â€¢ Fire up the egg and stabilize at 250 degrees dome. Be prepared for an 8 hour cook. Set up is indirect, platesetter feet up, grid on platesetter, drip pan and v rack on grid. At this time leave the grid off.
â€¢ 
Cooking Directions:
â€¢ Stage one; Set beef on v rack in pan with a little water or beer in pan. Lay bacon on top of beef. Lift platesetter enough to throw a handful of hickory chips on burning lump. Place grid in egg and set in the pan with beef. Cook for about 5 hours and when beef is 160 internal remove from egg. 
Stage two; In a No.12 Dutch oven, oil inside with peanut oil, remove bacon from beef and lay across bottom of Dutch oven. Carefully lift beef off of rack and place in Dutch oven. Pour the maple syrup and water over beef. Making sure the meat probe is inserted in the meat, put the lid on and return to the egg and set on top of platesetter after removing grid. Be careful not to have the dome temp over 250. Cook for about 2 hours, until beef is 215 internal and remove from egg. 
Stage three; Set the beef out on a tray to rest while you drain the beef juice from the Dutch oven into a container. Place the container in the freezer to chill so that you can skim off the fat later. Discard bacon. Trim any fat you find on the beef and start pulling with a fork. Remove gristle and fat as you pull. Return pulled beef to Dutch oven and add your favorite sauce. Taste test. Now skim fat from juice and return juice to the beef. Taste test. Ok, letâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s go back to the egg. Lift platesetter and throw hickory chips on burning lump and return Dutch oven to smoke with the cast iron lid off. Cook for about 1 and Â½ hours. Maintain a dome temp no higher than 250. 
Special Instructions:
â€¢ Stir and serve on soft hamburger buns with pickles on the side. This is a treat that brings together great beef flavor, sauce and hickory smoke. Letâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s eat!


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Hey Crazyhorse,
     Sounds good. But what is Dizzy Pig Cow Lick?? Or what can be substituted for it?
Bill


----------



## johnnyreb

its a BGE thing they use it alot here is alink to the website
http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/index.html


----------



## cheech

What i have done before was rub the roast down with Lawry's and Lemon Pepper. Simple, but good.


----------



## larry maddock

sounds so easy -iwill use creole spice and rosemary rub tommorow


----------



## cheech

If you do that make sure to slice a checkered pattern into the fat strip on the top. This allows the fat to keep the meat moist and adds that flavor that we all love.

Let me know how it turns out please.


----------



## larry maddock

CHEECH DUDE,
ON ANY CHUCK ROAST i have ever had--

there has never been a fat strip on top.

i dont understand your sugestion.


----------



## johnnyreb

me either i just do mine like a brisket :roll:


----------



## cheech

Cheech was wrong, sorry guys I was thinking of a round or rump roast not chuck. I did not mean to take you down a path of no return.


----------



## arch_cpj

talked to the butcher today (good friend of mine) he said wrap them leaner beek cuts in a few pieces of slab bacon (SOUNDS LIKE THE BUCKBOARD YOU MADE THE WEEK BEFORE IS IN ORDER) then to add a nice say 1/2 inch piece of suet (CHEAP 25 cents a pound or free) and use 100% COTTON string to hold it together cook as usual.  CATCH THAT GREASE MMMM gravy!!!!


----------



## dave11

Ok I want to smoke a chuck roast. My Question is this,What do you guys think about searing the roast first on the gas grill? Will it still take smoke?Is this a bad idea? How much smoke does it need? Are they easily oversmoked?


----------



## scott in kc

Dave, I've smoked lots of chucks, but usually I do them to toss in a chili pot or a stew later so cooking to be sliced and eaten is something I'm not real familiar with. The couple of times I've done it, the problem I've had with chucks is they're usually about 1 1/2" thick, and the grain runs from the top to the bottom, so to get slices across the grain, you really need to take slices off the whole face of the roast. 
To make them more tender I like wrapping in foil at 160-170 with some cola (wild cherry pepsi is my favorite)  or fruit juice and cooking until they feel limp when you lift one end of the foil. They'll be more suitable for shredding at this stage, but they sure taste good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Make sure you let us know what you do, and how they turn out. I'm quite interested.


----------



## dave11

Will do Scott. I started it this morning. We decided not to sear it. I did decide to cover it with a few slices of bacon tough. I dont really know what for, but what the hell, why not. I will post agan when its done.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Dave,

I use bacon on anything that is really lean and doesn't have enough fat on it's own.

The bacon fat will render throughout the smoking process and let the wonderful fat baste the meat some.

I will usually do some basting of my own as well and the end product is well worth it.


----------



## jlloyd99

One other thing to keep in mind with a chuck roast and all the meats you smoke for that matter is to let them rest properly before carving/shredding.  I know it's hard sometimes but well worth the wait.  This lets all the juices redistribute and keeps your meat very juicy.  I myself am guilty of being impatient at this stage but when I can controll myself I'm always well rewareded.  I'd also recommend chuck roasts to beginers as they are very forgiving to fluxing temps and over cooking (kind of like a pork butt), they're pretty hard to mess up.


----------



## dave11

Well, theres no telling what I can mess up then. LOL. It went in the smoker at 51 degrees 6 1/2 hrs later, it came out at 160.Then it was wraped in hd foil with some apple juice, and finished in the oven at 220 and came out at 190.I let it rest for 1 1/2 hrs. It tasted good but it was very tough. The next day I put it in the crock pot and made beef stew with it. Then it was tender.I guess Ill be sticking to pork products for a while! Oh well it was fun to try. And it didnt go to waste. I dont feel bad, they even call medicine a practice. :oops:


----------



## divasmoker8977

Got the itch this morning to try smoking a chuck roast.  Last night I injected garlic into it and slathered it with olive oil and my famous rub, this morning, I wrapped it in foil and put it in the smoker, not sure what the outcome will be but I hope its good, it seems like the fat will cook it nicely.


----------



## s2k9k

divasmoker8977 said:


> Got the itch this morning to try smoking a chuck roast.  Last night I injected garlic into it and slathered it with olive oil and my famous rub, this morning, I wrapped it in foil and put it in the smoker, not sure what the outcome will be but I hope its good, it seems like the fat will cook it nicely.



That sounds good. You know you can start your own thread about it and you will a lot more exposure than posting on a 7 year old thread.

I also see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call"Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------

